# Revenge of Sorts - By TheOwl  (~BBW, ~MWG)



## TheOwl (Oct 13, 2008)

_~BBW, ~MWG_  Christina struggles to get revenge on who she wants, so changes tact.

*Revenge of Sorts
By TheOwl​*

[Author Note: Now this story was posted on my own site, but when the site was erased the finished version was lost. Here is the first three of what was five parts that I had managed to put together from an earlier version I found on a disk. It is fundamentally the same as the previous version to this point.]


*Key*
Helen
Christina
Sarah
Ben
Amy
Tracey 


*Part 1​*
Hi, there Im Helen. It has been three years now since this story began but it was not until recently that I came to understand how it all began in the first place. Now I finally know it all I feel it is time to share it with you all.

Three summers ago I started a job in a local diner for the holidays as both my parents and my boyfriend Ben were away and I needed the money anyway. So I headed out for my first day in the pleated red and white shirt and white blouse which was the diners uniform. Unfortunately it was a bit on the baggy size but at least it did not quite slip off.  

There she is little miss perfect, 120lbs, 56, hourglass figure, perky breasts, long blond hair and blue eyes. She has it all, she is even on the cheerleading squad and dating the football teams captain. Now she is working here rubbing her perfection into our faces, well maybe not for long. There has been something I have wanted to try for sometime and this might be the perfect opportunity to give it a go. Ever since Tracey Everett stole my boyfriend Keith last year, I have wanted my revenge on her but Helen will be the next best thing as she has the figure and is in the cheerleading squad just like Tracey. I have, since she stole my man wanted Tracey to fill out a little just like me. I have always been cursed to being a chubby pear shaped girl and I have wanted her to see what that is like.

I while visiting my Dad one day at work took advantage of him being a doctor and forged a prescription for Megace, an appetite stimulant. With the idea of finding a way of getting Tracey to take them, it had been a year and the opportunity never came up, so now my attention has turned to Helen. I had already confessed all to my best friend and co-worker Sarah and reluctantly she had agreed to help me in my plan. Sarah like me is on the chubby side at 165lbs and being only 54, she had big cleavage and ass as opposed to my pear shaped body.

I could not say I was thrilled about Christinas plans for Helen but I decided I would go along with it. Helen seemed like quite a nice girl but then she was thin and so many of her crowd look down on us fat girls just because we carried some extra pounds. So soon after she arrived that first day I snuck the first pill into her lunch she brought with her. While Christina, kept watch out for Helen coming back. It gave me quite a rush, this sneaking around, worrying what I would say if I got caught.

I spent that entire afternoon looking desperately to see any signs of my little plan starting to work. All I want was to just see her snacking on something before she left. It took almost until she was due to clock off at five before she finally succumbed, digging into a portion of chips. It was far from the perfect start but at least it was a step in the right direction and the tablets were supposed to take a while to kick in so here is hoping it was just the start of a big pigging out session. 

I was having real trouble knowing what had got into me that first day, the morning was fine and I just learned the ropes which were quite straight forward. It was after lunch that through me off, I had never been one that had the urge to snack but all afternoon my stomach was crying out to be fed. I put it off almost till I left the diner but that first serving of fries proved to be just the start. 

On the way home I stopped and picked up a medium sized pizza, when I arrived back I slumped on the sofa and devoured it at an alarming rate straight from the box. That took the edge off my hunger for a while but after a couple of hours I was raiding the fridge for something else. Toward the back was a cheesecake, I do not know why my mum brought it, I was never one to have dessert, but I was tonight. I placed it on a plate, grabbed a fork, poured myself a big glass of milk and resumed my position slouched in front of the box. The cheesecake really hit the spot although it took the whole thing before the pains in my stretched tummy managed to die down. It was eleven when I went to bed that night and the pains were starting to come back but there was no way I was going to eat anymore. It took ages to go to sleep with all the food sloshing around in my taught tummy and desire to eat more. 

I awoke the following morning late and was in a rush to get to work, quickly getting washed and throwing on my uniform. I had not had time to get any breakfast not that I ever had very much usually, just a dish of cereal. 

The first thing she did as she came in on her second day was prepare herself, one of the diners specials, the All Day Breakfast. My god the amount of fat and calories in one of those things is astronomical I was over the moon as I saw her mopping up the last remnants of her plate with a slice of fried bread.

On the down side we had a problem to overcome on the second day; she had not brought a lunch to sneak her next tablet into. A light lunch came and went and Helen still had not had her tablet, I was getting worried. Then she left a small strawberry milkshake on the side counter and I managed to break a tablet into it and give it a quick stir as she wondered off into the kitchen. She did not do any indulging before she left but at least she should hopefully later on.

I do not know what happened the pains finally went after I finish my breakfast but just as I was leaving they came back with a vengeance. As soon as I got back home I heated up a third of a large dish of lasagne my mother had left for me. It just did not seem to do the trick so I grabbed another equally large slice; I had expected it would last several nights it certainly was not going to anymore. Well that had at least made my stomach more comfortable.

So then I went to watch the football on the TV, it had always been a chore at first but with Ben playing and Dad forever watching I had really started to get into it. After a while I started to feel the hunger come back and decided football needed some beer and savoury snacks and just grabbed a load of both from my Dad stash. I do not know how much I ate and drank exactly but it had soon disappeared and I had gone back to the cupboard to replenish my little table. That too eventually went the same way and feeling still a little hungry before bed I finished the lasagne and also some left over quiche that happened to be next to it in the fridge. 

The third day was the first day of the revenge I really got to enjoy, Helen again fixed her self up a breakfast early on and was eating her lunch she had brought in by half ten complete with tablet. With lunch time we were always busy but it did not stop Helen grabbing a chip here and onion ring there as she came in and out of the kitchen. With the lunch rush over she fixed herself a Super Supreme Burger and fries, thats the special burger with an egg, pineapple ring, onions and relish to go with the two six ounce burgers in the bun. She seemed a bit paranoid about if anyone was watching her indulge in this way which I suppose was not so paranoid because both Sarah and I were doing just that and loving every minute of it.

As I saw Helen pinching yet another onion ring as she walked by I could not help but think that maybe just maybe we were doing something really wrong here. She had been nothing but nice in these first three days, there was no looking down on me because she had that oh so perfect figure and well me not! The problem was that I found the thought of its effects quite exciting, just what would happen? I was becoming too intrigued to get Christina to stop now. 

XXXXX​
It had been a week since Helen had started and the eating had only been going up at least at the diner. I still had not seen any discernible sign of growth but it only had to be a matter of time, no bodies metabolism could be that good surely? Indeed I was soon to discover it certainly was not. After her shift she was off out with some friends and I caught a glimpse of her changing before she was leaving. Her tummy looked all swollen from a week of gorging and her jeans, she was putting on seemed to be a bit of a tight squeeze. It did not look like much of a change but it was a good start and I was looking forward to the days and weeks to come.

It was the first time since I had started at the diner that I had worn anything but my diner uniform or sweats at home and I was in for a bit of a shock. It should not have been a surprised really with the amount of food I had been putting away but it was none the less. What was already supposed to be a tight fitting pair of jeans was now almost cutting me off at the middle. Thankfully they did go on with a bit of effort and then I was off on my way out to meet the girls.

It was all fine to start with spending time with all my friends we went bowling and had a good chat about everything and anything we had done since we last met up. Then the pains came back, as I had gone all of an hour without food, I was getting desperate to eat. None of my friend or even I myself in the past would have ever thought to stop off and buy some fries but that exactly what I did and as I walked back to the lane with them I got some funny looks and I could tell they took note of how tight my jeans had become at the same time. Nothing was said but I could tell what they were all thinking especially Tracey who stared at my midriff with a look of disgust. I was still hungry when I finished but there was no way I was going back for more and I got back to enjoying the bowling and the being with my friends.

When I got back home with my best friend Amy, I was nervous about pigging out the way I had been recently but I could not resist any longer and I set about preparing dinner as soon as we got in. By the time I had finished I had made a massive bowl of pasta and a couple of garlic bread baguettes. I could see from Amys reaction she was not sure what was going on but she grabbed a plate and put on a small portion. I however filled my plate and plowed right through it, we finished around the same time and I went straight for another serving and just to appease me Amy put on just a little more to her plate. Before finishing I had to pop open the top button of my jeans, then finished with ease. If Amy had not been there Im sure I would have had another plate but I resisted and we went off to watch TV and chat on the sofa until Amy left at about ten. By this time I could have redone up the button but I decided not to bother and as she left I just took them off and went straight to the dinning room to finish the cold pasta and garlic bread and then a half pound tub of chocolate ice-cream before I sloped off to bed. 

I was not sure what was happening to Helen but I was certainly worried for my friend. The display she put on with the fries at the bowling and then all that pasta was mesmerizing but I did not know what to say. She must have been eating none stop for the last week; she could not even keep her jeans buttoned up. Well I decided Id have to keep an eye out on my good friend, she would not want us letting her start piling on the pounds.


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 13, 2008)

*Part 2​*

As the operation passed through into the start of the third week, between Christina and I it was becoming so easy to get Helen to take a tablet each day. The amount she was eating every day at the diner always gave us plenty of opportunities each day. It was becoming obvious now that Helen was gaining weight to anyone who saw her. I would have put it at almost at ten pounds by the end of that first fortnight. Although the diner outfit was still baggy looking on Helen sometimes when she moved you could see her little developing tummy catch the fabric. Her face looked just a little fuller than it was when she first started I was sure. Helen in my opinion looking better every day and I had stopped thinking of it as any sort of revenge, I was just enjoying the changes in her body.

After about two weeks at the diner, one night after work I had booked an appointment at the doctors to see if they could find what was happening to me. The doctor was far from sympathetic and although he did a few tests, which I would get the results from later he seemed to imply I was making it up as some excuse for putting on a few pounds recently.  

Helen seemed to be becoming increasingly troubled about things and it was safe I thought that her number one concern must have been her weight. She seemed to be becoming increasingly glum looking and she was almost always seen snacking on something or other from the kitchen. Thank goodness staff got all there food free or it would have been one hell of a tab she would have been racking up. There was about two weeks of tablets left and getting anymore was not likely although I was determined to try. Whether I could or not, even if she failed to put on as much with the second half, what a success it was already, it was clear to see she had already plumped up.

Towards the end of the third week I had agreed to meet up with Amy for a trip to the cinema after work. It proved to be a real struggle that morning to find anything in my wardrobe suitable that fit. After realising so many outfits did not fit, I wondered rather nervously to the scale to see how much I had actually gained. When the scale flashed back at me 136lbs, a gain of sixteen in just under three weeks it was even worse than I thought. Then I had to go back to the wardrobe to continue the thankless task of finding something to wear. Then at the very back were a pair of jeans off some relative I not even sure who it was that had always been too big that I would have returned if I knew where to but now fit just right. A top was harder to come by and I settle on one that now unintentionally showed my midriff. 

To avoid any embarrassment I took a quick diversion home to get changed. I did not want anyone looking to closely at my swollen little tummy and generally plumper body. Then it was off to the cinema where I met Amy in the cinema lobby just before the start.

So there she was just before the film started rushing in but rather than going straight in she made for the confectionary line. There I noticed that the last couple of weeks had not been any kinder on her figure than the one before. The curve of her tummy you could see between her jeans and shirt was incredible when you considered when school broke up it was totally flat. I could not be sure but at the bottom I thought I saw the start of little stretch marks, which I suppose was not all that surprising the speed she was packing on the pounds. When it got to her turn in the queue you could see her eyes light up and she was quick to order a large popcorn, cola and bag of M&Ms. I thought she must have ordered for the both of us but as I went to walk away she asked wasnt I having anything, so not to be left out I brought a pack of jelly babies. Thankfully we made it in just before the trailers finished and set about watching a truly great film.

After the film I decided I was going to have to talk to her about things so when as we came out she suggested going for ice-cream I agreed. Well not exactly shocked by now she ordered a sixteen scoop extravaganza. Nervous to broach the subject I kept putting it off but as she was on about her twelfth scoop I did ask and she assured me she was as concerned as I but was sure the tests she had at the doctors would soon give her an answer and she could set about slimming back down. 

A week after I went to doctors the first time I was asked to come back for the results of the tests they did. I was totally shocked when the doctor said to stop wasting his time and if I was going to smoke marijuana what was I to expect. He implied if I came back he would tell my parent all about my bad habit. I was amazed where had that come from, I have to admit I had tried it once but that was ages ago and it had left me far too paranoid to ever try it again. I just did not know what to do now so I just decided I would ignore it all for a while and see what happened. 

The diner had three standard sizes for its female waitresses and Helen had been given the smallest when she started, whereas Christine and I had the medium. After four weeks and only having a few days of tablets left, her uniform had become quite snug. The pleated skirt was digging into her middle and the blouse had real problems when she tried to tuck it in as her tummy was determined to pull it away. I was forever seeing it pressing tight to the sides and seeing the buttons strain to stay buckled. I was sure I was not a lesbian I like men too much but I could not seemed to stop getting turned on watching Helen in that ever tightening outfit. Despite the enjoyment I got out of watching I decided to get a new uniform the same size as mine for her. She seemed quite appreciative if maybe a little embarrassed, but hey when she came the following day with it on it was baggy on her and it certainly was not on me. 

Then came the day the tablets had finally ran out and I had not managed to get hold of anymore and we decided the revenge was over anyway and if she went and lost all the weight so be it. I wanted revenge on Tracey not Helen; during the space of a month I had found Helen to be a really nice girl. She was I would estimate an extra twenty five pounds heavier than when she started, not that it really bothered me anymore and I just hoped she would be happy. If however I could ever get revenge on Tracey that would still be great and I was still often thinking of how it might happen.

Would these pains ever end, I was beginning to think they would last forever. My bra this morning was so painful to wear that I ended up going in to the diner without one at all. Then this afternoon that I had off I went shopping and brought a selection of new underwear. I decided I needed fitting as I had no idea what my new measurements actually were. While I was there I discovered my breasts had jumped from a 32B cup to a 36C, which however not as big as the 38 inches around my hips. Generally on looking at myself in one of the full length mirrors in the changing rooms I discovered everything looked at least a little bit bigger. It was my tummy that stood out the most it looked like I was pregnant the way jutted out but had stayed so firm. Looking at myself I was thinking this is not that bad is it? Of course it is youre getting fat, but actually is that so awful? 

Just when will the pains stop, actually Ive been shopping for a couple of hours now and I do feel hungry but its not that aching pain like normal. 

XXXXX​
It has been a couple of days now since we ran out of pills but nothing much seems to have changed around the diner. Helen can often be seen with something in her mouth from the kitchen. The effects of the tablets should have run out by now and there she is right now sat right in front of me just after the breakfast rush has finished with her customary All Day Breakfast, she might have even added an extra couple of rashes of bacon.

So the pains have gone and what a relief and now I am intending to shed those extra pounds. Im still however hungry a lot and without the pain I can enjoy what I am eating more. Just take this breakfast right here, it is a calorie magnet, but its all so delicious sausages, bacon, eggs, mushrooms, beans and hash browns, there is nothing on this plate I do not love. Just think, lunch will be soon and I have fancied since Ive started here the 12 ounce steak and well now I am sure I will really enjoy it.

Well its been a week and Helen shows no sign of cutting back on her food intake in that time. If anything it has just accelerated, I could swear that little belly of hers gets larger every single day. I saw both her and Christine come out of the kitchen together this morning and the comparison was startling. Although Christine was clearly twenty around pounds heavier, Helens top half was easily a match for her. Admittedly Christine is pear shaped but anyway Helen entire top half, breast, belly even arms and face were all at least on a par. 

I however also found the answer to something that has been troubling me for quite sometime, well at least the six weeks since Helen started. I discovered that I was not being turned on by her as such but from watching her put on the weight. This revelation came when Will a guy from school came in for a rather large lunch. I saw him there happily ploughing through his food and sporting a little belly I was sure had not always been there and it got so turned on. It felt more right than it did to watch Helen and my waitressing really started to go down hill as I kept glancing longingly at his table. When it came to serving Will, I was almost drooling over him, I had always found him handsome but now he was god like in my eyes. He must have picked up on the attention I was giving him because he went and asked me out as I was bringing him over his bill. Now I am going to have to convince my god that I am a worthy goddess.  

You know you are really getting fat when your sweats are so tight on you that even they are getting tight. That was the point I am at now the elastic of the bottoms has got to the point where it can stretch no further. My zip up top fails miserably when I try to pull it up. I can just about do it past my belly, no there is no denying it this has certainly become a belly. In the past week or two it continued to grow but its also lost of its previous tautness. I no longer look like I look like I might be pregnant I look like what I actually am, a chubby girl. My belly is becoming all soft to touch and it forms into rolls as I sit down in front of the box, with another takeaway pizza and the last bottle of beer out of my Dads stash. But yes, it just manages to squeeze past that belly but it takes up so much of the fabric it is hopeless to even to try and squeeze it past my almost as impressive cleavage. That is why I am going to buy another couple of sets of sweats to cope with my new size. Of course my diet is going to start soon but I need something for the interim. 

It all feels so right; I never knew food could be so great, I am enjoying things for the first time since the pains went away that I never did before. It is taking so much more than it ever used to fill me up, take just tonight for example. Ive had fried chicken and chips at the diner before I left but I was still hungry enough to buy a large Tropicana pizza on the way home that has almost gone and I am sure the other half of apple pie I brought yesterday is not going to be far away, I keep seeing it in my mind waiting for me in the fridge to be rescued and to take it and serve it up with some ice-cream and to pass my lips on its way into my appreciative belly.


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 13, 2008)

*Part 3​*

Ben is back in just three days and look at me, I am huge, get your self into gear start that damn diet. You could still lose a few pounds before he gets back it might just be enough to stop him dumping you. Oh what’s the point I am huge and that isn’t going to change in three days.

All of a sudden Helens mood change dramatically for the worse and both Sarah and I could not help but feel guilty. We knew it was the imminent return of her boyfriend and his reaction to the changes we helped set in motion that was troubling her. There was nothing we could do about it now however and we just hoped things would turn out alright. 

So the dreaded day has arrived and I really did not want to know but I could not help myself I stepped on the scale and it laughed back, look fatty you weigh 157lbs. Ben is going to take one look at you and that will be it, your going to be fat and alone. Ha, Ha, Ha.

Well I am going to have to wear sweats I do not have anything else, thankfully I got around to buying some new ones, so they do not hug each and every new fold and roll of fat. But what is he going to think, I look like a totally different girl to the one he left just seven short weeks ago.

Oh well he will be here any minute, I’ll just have to see what happens.

XXXXX​
It had been five weeks since I had seen my girl and I just could not wait I was desperate to just get back. I got dropped off straight from the airport off at her house and would have run to the door if it had not been for my two bags being so heavy. As the door opened and I saw her standing there was I in for a shock.

“Wow! Somebody fell off their diet,” was all I could say. Then she did her little girl lost expression, tilting her head down to the left then moving it up slowly until she looked straight into my eyes with those deep blue eyes of hers, it was a killer like it always had been. I just dropped my bags and gave her a big hug then followed her into the house. Watching her new larger derrière sway from side to side from behind, this was not just a few pounds this was serious weight Helen had packed on while I was away. When she sat down on the sofa I saw her previous flat stomach create a pool of flesh in her lap. Her face was rounder I saw as we started chatting, her features were just not as sharp as usual. We were getting on well but it was just lingering there in the air the one topic we just would not talk about. 

I had been back about three hours with us just talking about anything and everything that was going on in our lives when it was time for dinner. I could tell this from the loud rumbling that were coming from Helen belly so I suggested we order Chinese in. I left H to do the ordering and I was shocked to see the quantity that arrived, I have always been quite a big eater with all the football I play, but this was three times more than I would normally eat. We left the food in the middle of the table so I do not know exactly how much she ate but it must have been close to twice as much as me and everything was finished off. After the meal I was stuffed so I hate to think what she felt like.

I had never intended to make such a pig of myself tonight with Ben coming back and all. Then I decided that I might as well go all out and test whether he could stand to have a fat girlfriend and what better way to start than to gross out on the meal for four I got between the two of us. When we were finished I was totally stuffed even with the size of my meal of late. Then as we continued to sit at the table I just came and asked him straight.

“Do you still find me attractive Ben, please be honest, I have to know.”

He was quiet for a while I do not know for how long exactly but it seemed like an eternity. Then he walked right up to me and said “yes” and before giving me a long lingering kiss, which was to be the first of many that night. Then as he carried on his hand wandered onto my newly acquired love handles and my now well cushioned behind. 

Even though I said yes to her question I still was not really certain at that point but I knew one thing for sure I loved her more than she could ever imagine. As the night wore on and we were kissing and fondling more and more I was actually finding I was getting turned on. It was not until after we had gone to bed and she in the middle of the night she went off to the toilet I finally realised. As she wondered back to bed just in her little panties and I saw her lovely, cute and chubby body lighted just perfectly by the moonlight coming through the window that I did not just find her attractive still but I actually preferred her this way. When she climbed back in to bed, I just marvelled in the feel of all the new softness of the fat.

I was not working in the diner till lunch so I was going to have a nice lie in with Ben. I awoke though at about eight and found he was gone, and then I realised what it was that had waken me in the first place it was a smell I had come to adore, that of a fry up. How did he know? I really did have a great boyfriend; he must have gone out especially. As I wondered down I saw the plate just being dished out and it was huge, just brimming with fatty morsels and I was determined to not let my man down so I had to finish it all off. This breakfast was about twice the size of one you got at the diner and by the end I was really struggling. It was not going to defeat me though and by the end I was even starting to get sweaty. It did not beat me but it left my belly in agony and I went back to bed for a couple of more hour with Ben before I had to go back to the diner.

She was late in that day after Ben came back and it only helped to fuel both Sarah and my anxiety about what had gone on. If she arrived at all which with each passing minute I thought less likely, I was sure she would be scared off food for good. She came in and I almost instantly saw that magnificent smile, right across her face and all my fears were lifted. She looked truly more content than I had ever seen her and strolled in with a supreme confidence, even while ushering a quick apology to the manager for her late arrival. It was around lunch time when she came in so of course she promptly set about preparing her self a plate of chips, skins and onion rings and a variety of dips. Which she devoured, bit by bit on continuous trips into the kitchen to pick up orders. When the lunch time rush died down around two she then got one a the kitchen staff to make her a plate of lasagne with some garlic bread but made sure to get a much larger portion than would be served to the public. As I saw her with tomato sauce dripping down her chin, mopping up the last remnants of the meal with the garlic bread it was clear to see that she was absolute fine with her new figure. 

xxxxx​

In what is it? About eleven weeks of working at the diner and I am certain that Helen must actually weighs more than I do, in fact she may even weigh a little more than Christina as well. We were both changing after the shift and I caught our reflections in a mirror on one of the walls. At first glance I could not really see any difference but as she turned sideways to the mirror it was clear her belly stuck out a good bit further than my own.

It is a week and a half now until school restarts and there is a big party tonight that everyone is going too. I’ve known it’s been coming for a couple of weeks and to start with I was fine with it. Now, well for the last few days I have been getting apprehensive about it. I am sure everyone knows because some people have come into the diner but it’s still the first time I’ve been out socially since I became, well fat. 

So the party was upon us and in the last five weeks since I have come back from my holiday, Helen must have gained another twenty pounds. I have loved each new pound and I have been certainly responsible for quite a few but I can’t help being now a little apprehensive about what people are going to say.

At the party I was very apprehensive going in; it was as if everyone was looking at me and my greatly expanded body. Truth be told, they probably were a little shocked by what they saw. Many may have heard that I’d been filling out off various other people but I do not expect they thought it would be a one hundred and eighty pound Helen that would turn up. I kept on hearing little catty comments from some of my so called friends particularly from the direction of Tracey. Later in the night I tried to chat to her and she moved the conversation straight to my weight and said if I did not lose any weight before school started I could forget about hanging around with any of them again. At least as the night went on Ben was never far from my side for very long and it showed that I still had the hottest guy at the party on my arm.

While I was going to get a drink for myself and Helen, one of my mates came up and asked me when I was going to dump that tub of a lard of a girlfriend of mind. It was all I could do not to hit him right between the eyes. I then just told him politely that I had no intention of doing and took the drinks back to Helen. I kept on hearing people snickering and sneering throughout the night but I just choose to ignore it as best I could. I have to admit before the party I was not sure I would be able to take the dent to my &#8216;Mr’ popular status, but as soon as I got there I realised how little I really cared for it anyway.

Rachel told me that Helen had really plumped up since the last time we went bowling as a group but I did not expect that ball of blubber. I had to tell her for her own good that if she does not drop a few pounds before school starts up she will have to find some new friends. It might help her keep those chubby hands of her out of the cookie jar if she sees it will exclude her us the popular cliché. It just serves as a good reminder why I need to make sure I keep going to the gym a couple of times a week.

I can, but can’t believe Tracey she seems to think just because she told some of us we shouldn’t hang out with Helen anymore that we actually wouldn’t. I think for some reason she thinks she is more popular than she is just because she is captain of the cheerleading squad. 

My parent came home and it did not worry me in the slightest, why should it they certainly aren’t slim anyway. My Dad the arm chair football fan had a beer belly to be proud of and it was not surprising considering he spent most nights slouched in his chair with a few beers and plenty of snacks. My mother was forever making cakes and biscuit and giving them away to various charity events. Before however she did she would have to sample the mixtures and maybe make a practise batch which she usually ate herself. I cannot be certain what they weighed but a conservative estimate I would say my Dad was two fifty and my Mom two eighty, and at 5’7” and 5’5” respectively that was pretty big. As they saw me it was certainly a shock but they did not say anything bad and just told me all about there time away. 

With the party out of the way I felt a big weight had been lifted because most of my friends had seen the new me and for the most part they seemed alright with it. Admittedly there were comments flying around but people were still friendly towards me and the initial shock would now wear off for most people.


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 13, 2008)

I really love what you have done here, my friend. 

I love the first person perspectives on everything, with the colour thrown in to tell us who is who. 

Nice one, I might use it some time.


----------



## daplumber (Oct 16, 2008)

My apologies if this is redundant: Have you checked Google's cache and/or the Wayback Machine if they have a copy of your site?

(A good story deserves every rescue effort!)


----------



## samster (Nov 15, 2008)

Really like the writing from different perspectives on one character. Excellent work!


----------

